# Top 3 bí quyết dễ nhất ngay tại nhà giúp làn da căng bóng, trắng bật chỉ trong hai tuần!



## vietmom (28/10/18)

*Chỉ với 3 cách sau đây, bạn sẽ sở hữu làn da trắng mịn ngay tại nhà chỉ sau vài tuần.*
Có rất nhiều nguyên liệu thiên nhiên giúp làn da trắng mịn, tuy nhiên dưới đây là 3 loại nguyên liệu được chị em phụ nữ tin dùng và sử dụng nhiều nhất trong các cách làm trắng da.

*1. Làm trắng da với sữa tươi*
Dùng sữa tươi là cách làm đẹp rất nổi tiếng, được áp dụng từ thời xa xưa và vẫn còn phổ biến đến hiện tại. Bạn dùng sữa tươi để rửa mặt, tắm mỗi ngày giúp loại bỏ da chết, mang lại làn da trắng mịn.




​Cách làm: Mua 1 bịch sữa tươi không đường, hoa một lớp mỏng sữa mỏng trên mặt, sau khi khô lại thoa thêm lớp sữa mới . Sau đó cứ tiếp tục vừa thoa vừa massage da mặt cho đến khi hết bịch sữa , bạn thư giãn và đợi sữa khô trong 15 phút rồi rửa mặt với nước lạnh.

_

_
​Cách làm khác bạn có thể thực hiện với sữa tươi là cho sữa vào khay đá, cất trong tủ đông, khi dùng thì lấy ra 2 viên đá sữa tươi thoa lên da, vừa giúp trắng da vừa làm giảm nếp nhăn hiệu quả.
​*2. Làm trắng da với trứng gà*
Trứng gà được biết đến với công dụng căng da, làm mờ nếp nhăn và giảm thiểu tình trạng mụn đầu đen, tuy nhiên nếu kết hợp trứng gà với nguyên liệu hợp lí, bạn sẽ sở hữu làn da trắng ngần




​Cách làm:
– Dùng dụng cụ đánh trứng để quấy bông 1/2 lòng trắng trứng. Cho 1 muỗng mật ong vào trứng rồi đánh đều lên.

– Thoa lòng trắng trứng lên mặt, đợi 15 phút cho lớp mặt nạ khô rồi rửa sạch mặt với nước ấm.




​Cách làm khác bạn có thể thực hiện là trộn lòng trắng trứng với bơ, mật ong và sữa chua rồi thoa lên da, mặt nạ sẽ có tác dụng điều tiết bã nhờn, từ đó làm da sạch sâu, se khít lỗ chân lông, làm trắng da nhanh chóng. Tuy nhiên bạn nhớ bôi kem dưỡng để làn da được mịn màng sau khi sử dụng mặt nạ.

*3. Làm trắng da với cám gạo*




​Cám gạo bạn có thể mua ở bất cứ cửa hàng cung cấp nguyên liệu mỹ phẩm nào, lưu ý chọn nơi uy tín để đảm bảo an toàn cho da và sức khỏe. Trong cám gạo có nhiều vitamin giúp da sạch, khỏe và sáng mịn, kết hợp cám gạo và sữa chua hoặc sữa tươi sẽ khiến da trắng nhanh chóng.

Cách làm: Trộn 2 thìa cám gạo nguyên chất + 1 muỗng mật ong + 3 muỗng canh sữa tươi, khuấy đều hỗn hợp rồi massage lên da mặt 10 phút rồi để yên 10 phút nữa. Sau đó rửa mặt sạch với nước ấm, thực hiện trong 2 tuần bạn sẽ thấy da trắng rõ rệt.




​Da trắng không khó chỉ trong 2-3 tuần thực hiện cách dưỡng trên, hi vọng các nàng của Eva sẽ sở hữu làn da trắng hồng nhanh chóng nhé.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

